# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Defensas Ribereñas >  Restauración de cauces

## perdiguera

También publica hoy Iagua, la siguiente noticia:

_MARM y Junta de Castilla y León invertirán 24 millones de euros en la restauración de cauces y riberas de la cuenca del Duero hasta 2015
El Consejo de Ministros ha autorizado, en su reunión de hoy, la suscripción de un Convenio de colaboración por valor de 24.345.000 euros entre el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), a través de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero (CHD), y la Junta de Castilla y León, para la restauración de cauces y riberas de ríos en tramos no urbanos en la cuenca del Duero.
Las actuaciones objeto de este Acuerdo serán financiadas en un 70% por los fondos que el MARM transfiere a la CHD, 17.041.500 euros, y en un 30% por la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Castilla y León, 7.303.500 euros.
De este modo, el objetivo del Convenio, con vigencia hasta 2015, es la ejecución de forma coordinada y en colaboración de las actuaciones de restauración de riberas en la parte castellano y leonesa de la cuenca del Duero.
En virtud del Convenio el MARM, a través de la CHD, licitará, adjudicará y gestionará los contratos, correspondiéndole también la inspección y la dirección facultativa de las obras contratadas.
Por su parte, la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Castilla y León debe proporcionar y garantizar la disponibilidad de los terrenos precisos para la ejecución de las obras, cuando no constituyan dominio público hidráulico, y prestará el apoyo técnico y facultativo en el seno de la Comisión de seguimiento.
Asimismo, el MARM, a través de la CHD, y la Consejería de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Castilla y León darán prioridad a las tramitaciones ambientales en aquellas actuaciones que lo precisen. De igual forma, se comprometen a arbitrar los mecanismos más adecuados para agilizar la tramitación de los procedimientos de evaluación de impacto ambiental.
Fuente Marm._
Excelente noticia para la gente del Duero, a ver si toman conciencia en las demás cuencas.

----------

